# Sistema elevacion pantalla 4,3"



## dudasmil (Sep 13, 2011)

Muy buenas, ante todo presentarme.

Me llamo Andres y soy de españa, hace muchos años estudie electronica industrial y disfrutaba haciendo cosas extras como amplificadores y demas circuitos para mi coche.

El destino me llevo a trabajar en algo que no tiene nada que ver con la electronica y he olvidado casi hasta lo mas basico.

El problema surge cuando quiero realizar un pequeño bricolage en el coche.

Dado que instalar la camara original en el coche cuesta 900€, me he dispuesto a hacerlo yo mismo mas barato y al detalle.

He comprado una pantalla lcd de 4,3" y una camara de estacionamiento que se coloca en la matricula, lo dificil del proyecto es que el mejor lugar para ubicar el monitor sin que este a la vista de miradas indeseables es en la rejilla para un altavoz que tiene el coche en el frontal superior del salpicadero.

A lo que ya no llego es a crear el circuito, que si mal no me equivoco es sencillo pero los años no pasan en balde.

Quisiera pediros vuestra ayuda para crear un circuito que realizara lo siguiente:

Cuando le llega señal al monitor este se enciende automaticamente por configuracion, mi idea es utilizar la señal de la luz de marcha atras para activar un motor  que mueva un engranaje y deje la pantalla vertical, como al aparcar se realizan varias maniobras el monitor no puede estar subiendo y bajando, por lo que deberia mantenerse 15 segundos sin recibir señal antes de volver a bajar.

si mal no recuerdo deberia utilizar un 555 y un rele para cambiar el sentido de giro del motor. perdonad si es una barbaridad pero como bien digo ya se me ha olvidado casi todo.

Os estaria muy agradecido por vuestra ayuda.

un saludo

P.D.- No se si he colocado bien el tema en este foro o deberia haberlo colocado en el de electronica analogica, pero como es un circuito analogico para una utilidad en un vehiculo lo hice aqui. Asi pues mis disculpas si lo hice mal.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 13, 2011)

si en efecto con un 555 s puede hacer
pasate por aca

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-retardo-desconexion-555-a-63048/#post555347


----------



## dudasmil (Sep 15, 2011)

Muchisimas gracias capitanp,

Con ese circuito consigo gran parte de la idea, ahora solo he de implementar otro circuito eliminando el led y la resistencia. Y poner el motor con los dos sentidos de giro, imagino que con un rele doble conmutado.

Lo unico que tengo dudas si deberia ser con una shunt que haga de fin de carrera, o temporizado el cuarto de vuelta.


----------



## dudasmil (Sep 20, 2011)

Alguien puede echarme una mano con la segunda parte.

Luego ya las implementare y esquematizare el conjunto.

Si consigo terminarlo subire el brico de lo que quiero hacer, y como siempre hago planos de los inventillos que hago, jejeej, el que lo desee se lo puedo pasar por mail o subirlo aqui.

Un saludo y muchisimas gracias por adelantado


----------

